# Coffee Mill One Shots @BLCK Vapour



## Richio (19/6/18)

*COFFEE MILL ONE SHOTS NOW IN STOCK @BLCK*








These unique one shots come in a mini coffee cup 
R110 per 10ml will give you 100ml E-liquid @ 10%
*- CLICK HERE TO GET YOUR EARLY MORNING COFFEE FIX -*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (19/6/18)

If anything will get me into DIY it will be the Roasted Caramel Latte and Coconutmilk Mocha! These I've got to try!








Richio or anyone else:
I've never DIYd. Could someone please tell me what else I need. I would like 6mg nic. Must I get it in a VG or PG base? I must be able to get it from Blk Vapour so that it's one order only. And then when I receive it I'll need instructions please!

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Richio (19/6/18)

Hi @Rude Rudi

As per your post in the other thread. Unfortunately there aren't any reviews online on these one shots as we got on the 1st production run. From the flavours we have tested. We quite impressed with them at the price point.
NB: These are not made locally.


----------



## Silver (19/6/18)

Hooked said:


> If anything will get me into DIY it will be the Roasted Caramel Latte and Coconutmilk Mocha! These I've got to try!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi @Hooked - I'm sure if you ask very nicely @Richio could use some of it to mix up a sample ready to vape bottle or two for you - and send you what's left of the one-shot with the things you need to make more if you like it....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (19/6/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @Hooked - I'm sure if you ask very nicely @Richio could use some of it to mix up a sample ready to vape bottle or two for you - and send you what's left of the one-shot with the things you need to make more if you like it....



Thanks for the suggestion @Silver, but I think I'd like to give DIY a try! Been thinking about it for a while now.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Halfdaft (19/6/18)

@Richio Now these look super interesting!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (19/6/18)

Hooked said:


> If anything will get me into DIY it will be the Roasted Caramel Latte and Coconutmilk Mocha! These I've got to try!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 x One shot
1 x Bottle of nic (I use PG nic, it's easier to work with)
1 x Bottle of VG
1 x Bottle of PG
1 x 100ml Bottle

If I'm working it out correctly, 
Pour your one shot into a 100ml bottle
Add 16.6mls of 36mg nicotine in PG
Add 4mls of plain PG
Add 70mls of plain VG

That will give you a 6mg juice with a 70/30 VG/PG ratio. (Please someone validate this for me before I ruin someone's first DIY experience! )

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (19/6/18)

Hooked said:


> Thanks for the suggestion @Silver, but I think I'd like to give DIY a try! Been thinking about it for a while now.



It's really not hard @Hooked - even I can do it!
Well, let me clarify that. It's really not hard to follow a recipe and mix it up. 
The hard part is coming up with your own recipe that shines.

Just get a scale from Richio
Then PG and VG
And PG Nic

And Bobs your uncle

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (19/6/18)

Hooked said:


> If anything will get me into DIY it will be the Roasted Caramel Latte and Coconutmilk Mocha! These I've got to try!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, get the scale. The bigger one is better. And the other stuff @Silver and @Stosta mentioned.
Download the Recipe Calculator on your PC.
I know you prefer 40PG/60VG. For those one shots at 10 %, your recipe instructions on the calculator will look:

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (19/6/18)

Hooked said:


> If anything will get me into DIY it will be the Roasted Caramel Latte and Coconutmilk Mocha! These I've got to try!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And after you have placed the order and received it, invite @Andre over. 

Excited to hear that you are going to take that step. 

Go Girl 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (19/6/18)

Hooked said:


> Thanks for the suggestion @Silver, but I think I'd like to give DIY a try! Been thinking about it for a while now.



yay !!

watch out world !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (19/6/18)

Hooked said:


> If anything will get me into DIY it will be the Roasted Caramel Latte and Coconutmilk Mocha! These I've got to try!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


order the one shot get it come vised me and i will mix it fore you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (19/6/18)

To all those who replied to my SOS @Stosta @Silver @Andre @RenaldoRheeder @vicTor

Thank you for replying, but I thought it was going to be very easy and I'm sure that it is, but I simply do not have the focus right now to deal with things like recipe calculators (didn't realise that I need one). I thought that the point of a one-shot is that it is already a pre-mixed recipe. 

@Stosta You mentioned PG nic and I've heard that PG-based nic (i.e. already mixed) is the best. Unfortunately BLCK Vapour doesn't have a PG/Nic already mixed. I don't want 3 bottles of stuff i.e. VG *AND* PG *AND* Nic. When the time comes I'll find a vendor who does have a pre-mixed PG/Nic e..g Juicy Joes does, from what I understand from the website. I also need to know which brand of nic is the best.

I can't just rush into this, so I think I'll give it a miss for the time being. 

Thank you very, very much for your replies, everyone.  They will not be wasted, as I'm going to copy everything to my computer for future reference. Meanwhile, I have more than enough commercial coffee juice to keep me going

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (19/6/18)

@Richio i think @Hooked will benefit from and really like that one shot kit u told me about
No calculators or scale needed



Hooked said:


> To all those who replied to my SOS @Stosta @Silver @Andre @RenaldoRheeder @vicTor
> 
> Thank you for replying, but I thought it was going to be very easy and I'm sure that it is, but I simply do not have the focus right now to deal with things like recipe calculators (didn't realise that I need one). I thought that the point of a one-shot is that it is already a pre-mixed recipe.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (19/6/18)

bjorncoetsee said:


> @Richio i think @Hooked will benefit from and really like that one shot kit u told me about
> No calculators or scale needed





Tell some more - sounds interesting 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (19/6/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Tell some more - sounds interesting
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Thanks @bjorncoetsee 
Details will be released tomorrow @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee (19/6/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Tell some more - sounds interesting
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone




This is a one shot kit. It comes with the following
1 x 500ml pre mix
1 x 10ml nic booster 100mg
1 x 60ml chubby bottle
1 x measuring card

So basically you put your 60ml chubby bottle on a flat surface, hold the measuring card next to the bottle. 
Next, u take ur one shot and find the recommended %, lets say its recommended to use 15%, then u add the one shot to the bottle until it reaches the 15% line. Next u decide how much nicotine u want. Lets say u want 3%, then u add the premixed vg and pg up to just where it touches the yellow line 3mg. And lastly, u add the nic booster up to the 100% line.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/6/18)

I like the adding of the nic booster!
I also need a menthol meter on there

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (19/6/18)

bjorncoetsee said:


> This is a one shot kit. It comes with the following
> 1 x 500ml pre mix
> 1 x 10ml nic booster 100mg
> 1 x 60ml chubby bottle
> ...



Wow - this is fantastic for those that want to get their toes wet with DIY mixing. Such an innovative idea - well done @Richio & Team!!!!

@Hooked - maybe you want to reconsider?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (19/6/18)

Silver said:


> I like the adding of the nic booster!
> I also need a menthol meter on there



@Silver - you can just order your menthol in place of the pre-mix - the rest of the method stays the same

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (19/6/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> order the one shot get it come vised me and i will mix it fore you



That's very kind of you @Moerse Rooikat, thank you very much indeed, but Richio is sorting me out. I'll still come and visit you one day if I don't manage to wrap a battery - haven't tried yet!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (19/6/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Wow - this is fantastic for those that want to get their toes wet with DIY mixing. Such an innovative idea - well done @Richio & Team!!!!
> 
> @Hooked - maybe you want to reconsider?



@RenaldoRheeder I have indeed reconsidered!! Richio is sorting me out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (19/6/18)

Hooked said:


> @RenaldoRheeder I have indeed reconsidered!! Richio is sorting me out.



Great - So here we go again. You go girl 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrDeedz (20/6/18)

This one shot kit looks so interesting and weird at the same time, does it require steep time? sure it does right as its just a premixed recipe of concentrates, Any reviews guys? I like "things" too much lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (20/6/18)

Hooked said:


> To all those who replied to my SOS @Stosta @Silver @Andre @RenaldoRheeder @vicTor
> 
> Thank you for replying, but I thought it was going to be very easy and I'm sure that it is, but I simply do not have the focus right now to deal with things like recipe calculators (didn't realise that I need one). I thought that the point of a one-shot is that it is already a pre-mixed recipe.
> 
> ...



In the beginning I was also intimidated by all the technical things of diy mixing. But in the end its just a scientific way of making a cup of coffee.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (20/6/18)

Adephi said:


> In the beginning I was also intimidated by all the technical things of diy mixing. But in the end its just a scientific way of making a cup of coffee.



@Adephi I like your analogy! My problem is timing. I've got too much going on right now to focus on anything more involved than switching on the kettle!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (20/6/18)

When you get round to it @Hooked - I am looking forward to hearing how it all goes!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (20/6/18)

Silver said:


> When you get round to it @Hooked - I am looking forward to hearing how it all goes!



I'll post a review from a complete beginner's perspective. I just hope that the instructions are lucid, unlike the battery-operated powerbank.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (20/6/18)

Hooked said:


> I'll post a review from a complete beginner's perspective. I just hope that the instructions are lucid, unlike the battery-operated powerbank.



we'll be watching and here to try help dont worry !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (24/6/18)

Hooked said:


> I'll post a review from a complete beginner's perspective. I just hope that the instructions are lucid, unlike the battery-operated powerbank.


@Hooked , there is a whole community standing by to help, diy masters included. It is really easy, just take a big breath, and follow the instructions. 

A one shot is a great way of starting, and the new starter kit from @Richio at BLCK will make it even easier. If you need the recipy calculated please feel free to ask, myself and a lot more people will be glad to assist. But you have @Andre on speeddial, so you have assistance from one of the best. Good luck and remember, there is no juice better than one you mixed yourself. Try and let me know if you agree.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (13/7/18)

Anyone mixed and tried out the Coffee Mill one shots yet?

Keen to hear some feedback

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger (13/7/18)

Paul33 said:


> Anyone mixed and tried out the Coffee Mill one shots yet?
> 
> Keen to hear some feedback


Did their chilled berries but have not had time to actually test it.  Will try later on, but nosewise it smells really good. Had middle ear infection and sinus is not condusive to tasting something and giving a honest opinion.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Did their chilled berries but have not had time to actually test it.  Will try later on, but nosewise it smells really good. Had middle ear infection and sinus is not condusive to tasting something and giving a honest opinion.


That chilled berries is the one I wanna know about dude!!!

Hope you feel better soon!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/7/18)

Paul33 said:


> That chilled berries is the one I wanna know about dude!!!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon!!


So had a chance this afternoon to try it quickly, smells really good. In the Skyclone I got a lot of blueberry and not much more, swopped to a Hussar clone, no flavour, but I think that was due to my wicking. In neither did I find it cold, maybe because I have been pulling a @Silver with the Mentholisation of certain juices. Was playing between 18 and 24 w on about 1 ohm Coils. So rewicked a Exocet, dam that hole is small, and added 4 drops of Menthol Ice and 2 drops of VM Menthol to about 15 mls. It in for the mandatory 10 min stand test to see if i wicked it properly or whether it’s suffering from incontinence. This is either going to improve it or break it, or me!

If you like blueberry that is not too cold then you will enjoy it, imho i think there are better mixes on the diy thread for similar juices. I still have sinus, so my taste buds may still be on the blink, so keeping the rest untill sinus free and will then try again.

Will I buy this again specifically at this stage, no. But want to try some of the others definately. Will give some more feedback once the BB is running.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/7/18)

BB chugged, the overbearing blueberry taste is gone, but the Menthol is not cooling yet. It will be going on a trip to Potch with me tomorrow, by then the Menthol will have worked it’s magic, so will repost again when I get back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/7/18)

Paul33 said:


> That chilled berries is the one I wanna know about dude!!!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon!!


It’s doing much better today, the overpowering blueberry taste is gone and the Menthol is now cooling like I want it to. Changed from my initial opinion to actually quite pleasing. Will let the balance steep as is, and compare to another one shot containing berries , maybe I didn’t steep long enough. But if you Menthol up and BB it’s very good. Will I buy again, maybe depending showdown between the two one shots.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (15/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> It’s doing much better today, the overpowering blueberry taste is gone and the Menthol is now cooling like I want it to. Changed from my initial opinion to actually quite pleasing. Will let the balance steep as is, and compare to another one shot containing berries , maybe I didn’t steep long enough. But if you Menthol up and BB it’s very good. Will I buy again, maybe depending showdown between the two one shots.


I’m looking for a ADV for the Intake cause it’s thirsty!!! 

But I’m sure it’ll end up in the B.B. as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (16/7/18)

I have tried all of them except the roasted caramel latte. They all good but the only one that really impressed me was the coconutmilk mocha.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (16/7/18)

bjorncoetsee said:


> I have tried all of them except the roasted caramel latte. They all good but the only one that really impressed me was the coconutmilk mocha.


Good to hear, I really want to try the rest of them as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (9/8/18)

Room Fogger said:


> It’s doing much better today, the overpowering blueberry taste is gone and the Menthol is now cooling like I want it to. Changed from my initial opinion to actually quite pleasing. Will let the balance steep as is, and compare to another one shot containing berries , maybe I didn’t steep long enough. But if you Menthol up and BB it’s very good. Will I buy again, maybe depending showdown between the two one shots.


Finally got around to tasting mine @Room Fogger 

Really not bad at all. Definitely gonna up the menthol though, I can’t taste any cooling or ice or menthol at all.

But all in all not bad for a one shot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (9/8/18)

Paul33 said:


> Finally got around to tasting mine @Room Fogger
> 
> Really not bad at all. Definitely gonna up the menthol though, I can’t taste any cooling or ice or menthol at all.
> 
> But all in all not bad for a one shot.


Been meaning to reply, but Swiss Air. This is the best of the one shots I have tried. I may also up the Menthol a bit, or add some WS, it’s really very light in the cooling side but the taste is up there!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## herb1 (20/11/18)

Can the one shots be used with nic salts for MTL mixes or just the premix concentrate have to upped?


----------



## Resistance (8/5/19)

Coffee mill caramel latte...

Three words to describe and all three is awesome!!!
Thoughourly enjoyable vape.flavours are prominent but mello enough for an ADV and the people all around me enjoyed the smell and aroma and could tell me exactly what I was vaping.

Excellent one shot @Richio.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

